# HELP!! betta eggs wasnt ready for!



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

ok so i bought 2 betta's 1 male 1 female put them in a split half gallon tank and she managed to get her self over to him dont know how or what but she got under the splitter now i have a nest of eggs my question is i have a 10 gallon tank when can i transfer these to it? and what do i do lol never had betta eggs or betta's before so this is all new!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

ok first thing is did you take out the male? if not, don't. 

second, leave the egg in there. when they hatch, the male will take care of them for about 2-3 days. you will see the babies hanging vertically in the bubblenest. when you see them getting horizontal, take the male out and you can put the babies in the 10 gallon. 

if you took the male out already, i can't think of any advice to give you because i don't know what to do if this happen, but i suggest don't just put the male back in.


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

ok i havent taken the male out i took the female out cuz i know she will eat the eggs/fry when born right? or am i wrong so wait till 2-3 days after they hatch to move them? correct?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah, just wait for the fries to be free swimming and then move them to a bigger tank. becareful when you move them, big change will kill all of them, the temp and ph and stuff should be pretty much the same.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

start hatching brine shrimp or buy frozen baby brine and/or get a microworm or other small live food culture. You'll need to feed the babies once they are free swimming.


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks everyone for the help i will keep you posted on my fry and how it is going


----------



## Flamer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey If you get a female out of that bunch how much would you sell it for and would you ship?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

FYI you will not have any fry survive in a 1/2 gallon container. The container is too small for 2 bettas let alone 1 adult and 100+ fry.


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thats why he said he was moving them to a 10 gal.


----------

